# What release do you guys use



## bearprostaff92 (Jan 7, 2009)

hey just wondering what releases you guys shoot


----------



## jemedm (Jan 18, 2008)

t.r.u. ball rackmaster pro


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

*C.C. Porter*

CX-1....Best Release I have ever used


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

scott sabertooth


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

stan micro III


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

scot dual caliper grip release.

hope to get a truball diamond soon.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

carter insatiable 2


----------



## hunter83 (Oct 6, 2008)

truball short n sweet


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

Tru-Ball 360 ST


----------



## MOHALucan (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm shooting a TruFire 3D Hunter thumb release for targets and hunting. I like it twice as well as any index release...


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

Scott Little Goose


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

Scott little goose


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

TRUBALL Loopmaster


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30 (Nov 3, 2007)

Carter Evolution +


----------



## 12ringbuster (May 23, 2008)

scott loop release


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I use a T.R.U. Ball stinger, it's a strap release.


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

Ignition kid said:


> I use a T.R.U. Ball stinger, it's a strap release.


Same here


----------



## tru-force ss (Mar 25, 2008)

tru-ball ultra 3 back tension


----------



## Scoutll (Dec 18, 2008)

I use a T.R.U. Ball Short-n-Sweet2.


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

Scott little goose


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

back b4 i shot recurve i shot a T.R.U ball, sweet spot 2 finger. i loved it soooooooooooooo mcuh


----------



## ross cr331 (Sep 9, 2006)

Scott little goose.


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

t.r.u ball master release:teeth:


----------



## xchoytshooter (Feb 14, 2008)

i was using a Carter solution +, but now im using a Tru-Ball Tru Tension 3 finger


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

i must be an odd ball i shoot the
SCOTT LONGHORN SS IV


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

cc porter mako and cx-1


----------



## er2 (Dec 7, 2008)

Scott Little Goose


----------



## tester84 (Dec 13, 2008)

Tru ball short n sweet S2


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

It seems as if half of us shoot a T.R.U. Ball and the other half of you guys shoot a Scott.


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

Primarily, the Carter Sensation. I also have an Evolution + and an insatible 3


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

Choclate Addiction


----------



## T/C Amp'd Out (Jan 14, 2009)

hunter83 said:


> truball short n sweet


Same here! 


O and MOHALucan U still suck man!! lol jk jk:wink:


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

fail safe mako. gettin the carter just cuz soon.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Tru-Fire Patriot Jr. cheap but gets the job done


----------



## Omen366 (Dec 6, 2007)

T.R.U. Ball Cyclone mounted to a RipShot release system.

riparchery.com


----------



## High Pine (Jan 20, 2009)

_Winn Free Flight_


----------



## oldglory42 (Dec 10, 2007)

*release*

chocolate addiction bt love the tru ball sweet spot 2 finger and for hunting the scott silverhorn


----------



## mathews1 (Feb 4, 2008)

Scott Little Bitty Goose


----------



## irondawg (Dec 22, 2008)

*releases*

i shoot bare finger on my bows but shoot flatbow at 53 pounds


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Stan SX2


----------



## xcaskah2x (Jan 13, 2009)

Carter target 3. very smooth, the adjustable thumb knob and spring tension make it great for indoor and outdoor


----------



## LeighAnne (Jan 23, 2009)

Tru ball


----------

